# Brown leather jacket with black shoes?



## Modernist (Oct 17, 2006)

Must one only wear brown shoes with a brown leather jacket/blazer, or is this too "matchy-matchy"?

Thoughts?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have bomber jackets in both brown and black. If I'm choosing between brown or black shoes, I wear brown with brown and black with black; however, if I'm wearing jeans I usually just put on a pair of sneakers and wear either jacket. :icon_smile_big:

Actually I've never been able to mix brown and black in anything, not just clothes. I just don't think that the two colors look good together.

Cruiser


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> I have bomber jackets in both brown and black. If I'm choosing between brown or black shoes, I wear brown with brown and black with black; however, if I'm wearing jeans I usually just put on a pair of sneakers and wear either jacket. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Actually I've never been able to mix brown and black in anything, not just clothes. I just don't think that the two colors look good together.
> 
> Cruiser


I wore a Merino black V-neck sweater with white pants and tan shoes once, but you're right it's very difficult to make brown and black look good together. Always keep your accessories (belt, watch, shoes, tie bar, cuff links) matchy-matchy :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I wear my brown pigskin motorcross jacket with brown loafers or black boots.

For me, the consideration is more, "What does it look like outside", rather than, "Will my clients think less of me if I wear a brown/black combo.

I'm still shopping for brown boots. Just for somebody my size, it's hard to buy boots without paying full price, often for some ugly styles.

Thomas


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd say maybe if the jacket was a dark brown and you where wearing black pants.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I disagree, as leather is generally outerwear. Wear whatever makes you fit appropriately to your situation, then wear some leather overtop of it. 

That said, if you're going to a bar, driving up in a Honda Civic and wearing a biker jacket, the jacket is costume, and there is no rule concerning costume.

Thomas


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Canadian said:


> if you're going to a bar, driving up in a Honda Civic and wearing a biker jacket, the jacket is costume, and there is no rule concerning costume.


I have gone to a bar (and not just any bar, but a true biker bar) in my Nissan Altima while wearing my black motorcycle jacket. I don't think anybody thought that I was wearing a costume. Bikers don't ride their motorcycles all the time and they don't all drive pick-up trucks when they aren't riding their bikes, but many do wear their leather jackets most of the time. I know that I did so for years.

Cruiser


----------



## gtnc (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a black and a brown leather jacket, so I match to the shoes. Not a hard and fast rule, it just suits my eyes better.


----------



## Billyjo88 (Mar 6, 2010)

I am a biker and have always worn a black leather jacket with brown boots.


----------



## ykurtz (Mar 7, 2007)

The only combination that worked on anyone was black shirt/pants/shoes and a brown leather jacket with corresponding brown/chestnut hair. I think brown / black is a hard thing to do right in a formal setting. Easier in a casual setting.


----------



## Modernist (Oct 17, 2006)

It seems the consensus thus far is brown-brown and black-black. However, I'm curious if those of you who follow this "rule" feel the same way about, e.g., a brown wool blazer. Specifically, would you wear a brown wool blazer with black shoes, or again, would you only wear it with brown shoes? In other words, does the mere fact that a jacket is leather necessitate matching leather shoes?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Modernist said:


> In other words, does the mere fact that a jacket is leather necessitate matching leather shoes?


Not to me. I don't do it solely because I don't like brown and black together; however, I will say that I have worn brown boots with my black leather jacket when riding my motorcycle. I don't pay much attention to things like this when I'm on my bike because then I wear my black leather jacket and/or vest with everything.

Cruiser


----------

